# Gaggia Classic and Mazzer Super Jolly



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks to this forum, I am now substantially poorer, though mentally / physically happier. About a week ago I was asking all sorts of questions but ultimately wanted to upgrade my kit. I went from a Delonghi Icona and Dualit Burr grinder to a Gaggia classic, Mazzer SJ (both second hand) and the Hario skerton. The grinder was the one in need of some TLC which required unscrewing and washing parts, and it now looks incredible. The nut for selecting grind size was broken in transit, as was the hopper which is a downside unfortunately.

The difference is night and day, but mostly because the grinder has made a huge difference to the FINENESS of grind. Of course I put both hario and mazzer to finest setting and clogged the machine - it was dripping out coffee like a leaky pipe. A few refinements and its getting there. That grinder is one of the heaviest things I have ever owned, apart from my car. The hopper itself is heavier than the delonghi machine I used to have - a fact my wife found as fascinating as a TED talk titled "the future of plumbing"

On order is a motta tamper and a 58mm collapsible lens hood to act as a make shift hopper.

Outstanding items:

*- a coffee mat (which is the reason for the post) - what can i put on the work top to keep things clean?*

*
*- a bottomless/ naked portafilter after having watched some arousing youtube clips.

- learning how to froth milk properly (the machine has an upgraded steam wand, see photo) irritating me that I dont get the micro foam right but its all about technique

I would like to note that both machines were bought on this forum and thank you all for your help so far.

FYI - a consequence of having upgraded my kit, my wife has distanced herself as I stand there experimenting with grinds, obsessing about temp surfing and polishing all kit when done. Does this forum deal with second wives and divorce?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice set up to get you up and running , just add some good quality , freshly roasted beans and you be producing the best coffee on your street.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And so the obsession begins....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great combo


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

philipduarte said:


> Outstanding items:
> 
> *- a coffee mat (which is the reason for the post) - what can i put on the work top to keep things clean?*
> 
> ...


Clean: Consensus seems to be, you're better to have a good brush to clean up with and watch your technique to minimise areas of coffee spread but check this for some good ideas: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23810-keeping-your-home-work-surfaces-clean I have bought a couple of tamper mats from CoffeeHit (http://coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-tamping-mats)

Microfoam: This is very helpful, if you didn't find it already: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590-How-to-create-Silk-Milk-on-a-Gaggia-Classic-(Velvety-Microfoam)


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks all. Have been offering great beans from coffeeshop and have 5 bags in the cupboard. Bought 4 pints of milk to experiment foaming with...


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Clean: Consensus seems to be, you're better to have a good brush to clean up with and watch your technique to minimise areas of coffee spread but check this for some good ideas: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23810-keeping-your-home-work-surfaces-clean I have bought a couple of tamper mats from CoffeeHit (http://coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-tamping-mats)
> 
> Microfoam: This is very helpful, if you didn't find it already: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590-How-to-create-Silk-Milk-on-a-Gaggia-Classic-(Velvety-Microfoam)


That link seems really helpful for milk frothing. A bit of a faff... Why is it not easy!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

philipduarte said:


> That link seems really helpful for milk frothing. A bit of a faff... Why is it not easy!


I think that goes for everything coffee - if you want to do it well, it's not necessarily easy, otherwise we wouldn't find ourselves on this forum to start with (come for the advice and stay for the brilliant people).


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice setup









It is totally possible to get good milk from the Classic. Admittedly PID control makes it much easier, as you get much more steam power.

But I managed ok for 2 years before getting the PID fitted.

Just stick at it.

It is worth practicing with water that has a small drop of fairly liquid in. Much cheaper than milk


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks. The place smells like a dairy farm at the moment. Although instead of mooing, it's just me swearing


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Congrats on the new kit. Looking good ! I now have grinder envy and the upgrade itch needs scratching.


----------

